# Is your site gone from red to yellow?



## Viggo (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi!

Suddenly everything is yellow/orange, can I get the red back please?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 28, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Hi!
> 
> Suddenly everything is yellow/orange, can I get the red back please?



We updated the dark theme, you may need to do a hard refresh of the site or clear your cache.


----------



## jd7 (Jan 28, 2019)

The yellow is much easier to read than the red! I found the red very hard to read on a mobile phone in bright sunlight, and sometimes even on a PC monitor if there was glare from light coming through the windows. I'm not immediately a big fan of the yellow in terms of it looking "nice" (probably get used to it in time), but it's much more functional for me.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

jd7 said:


> The yellow is much easier to read than the red! I found the red very hard to read on a mobile phone in bright sunlight, and sometimes even on a PC monitor if there was glare from light coming through the windows. I'm not immediately a big fan of the yellow in terms of it looking "nice" (probably get used to it in time), but it's much more functional for me.



We picked a colour that would benefit folks with colour blindness. It's also way easier to read for the rest of us than the red on the dark background.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 29, 2019)

I am color blind and struggle much more with white text on yellow background than I did with red text on black background


----------

